# Any ideas for breaded chicken



## extremesoccermom (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi!  I just recieved a bunch of breaded chicken (20lbs total).  We have popcorn chicken, breaded chicken tenders, breaded nuggets and breaded chicken breasts.  We like chicken but we are already tired of just heating and dipping.  I have made Parm Chicken with some of the breasts.  Does any one have any other ideas of how we can "Dress Up"   all this breaded chicken.
Thanks!


----------



## Erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Popcorn Chicken is really good as a "wrap" in a large flour tortilla shell. Myself...I like to toss popcorn shrimp in a little buffalo sauce, mix a little buffalo and blue cheese dressing together, warm the tortilla slightly. When tortilla is warmed, take chopped lettuce, and diced tomatoes, shredded colby jack, and toss everything together, and place it in the middle of a wrap.
Fold the ends in about a quarter of the way, and roll the tortilla.


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2006)

Chop them up into bite size pieces and throw them into a salad.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 23, 2006)

crispy chicken ceasar salad
country fried chicken with gravy
ckicken blts sandwiches
cook as you want (fry or bake) , wrap in ham and swiss cheese, quick broil for an "inside out" cordon bleu

just a few ideas


----------



## mish (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to DC!

Chicken Cordon Bleu

Chicken Kiev

Chicken Divan

Chicken Salad - Cut the chicken into thin strips & add an oriental-like dressing, mandarin oranges, etc.

Chicken-Stuffed Mushrooms - Put 'em in a food processor with herbs, cheese etc.


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2006)

Toss with Alfredo sauce and serve over pasta or use with pasta in any number of other ways like oil and garlic.


----------



## mish (Jan 23, 2006)

Chicken Parmesan sammich on ciabatta with lots of tomato sauce and mozzarella and fresh herbs.

Pannini (sp) chicken sammiches - w asparagus (or artichokes), sun-dried tomatoes, and bleu or parmesan cheese.


----------



## jaim (Jan 23, 2006)

You could slice it up and put it over a garden salad!!


----------



## caliloo (Jan 30, 2006)

Serve it with a Hot Wing sauce, blue cheese dressing, carrots, celery. Excellent Super Bowl food!

Alexa


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 30, 2006)

I love breaded chicken in salads or sandwiched between a big, slightly chewy bun (like a kaiser roll) with oodles of greens and a dap of ketchup and mayo, or some sundried tomatoes.


----------

